# Help me pick pusher



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

I have A T-250 skid steer. 
A few questions
1.) How will a tracked machine do with 3" snow? 3-6" snow, or 3" snow with mix of Ice?
2. I have a 8.6 old western plow. I wanted to convert this for the skidsteer. 
But now I think a pusher would be much more productive. 
I was looking at http://www.kageinnovation.com/blogcategory/
They list Boss, snow wolf, and Falls. I was hoping with a little modification I could weld on the hooks to the western blade. 
3. Has any one used the Kage system?
4. How much do you charge for skid with 8' pusher, 10' pusher?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

unless you change your tracks your machine will be worthless in the snow.

Stock bobcat tracks will not give you any traction in the snow. 

J.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I used a JD CT322 with two speed and a ten foot RSC compact pusher on my machine most of the time. It did ok but not great. The two speed really helped out because it really got the machine moving. Im going to try the Mcleran TDF tracks this year so I will let you know. The blades seem to work better on the track machine because it would clean a lot more off the surface then the pusher did. This year i am going to use a 8611 Blizzard plow. I like the Kage system and think it would be a good setup. I also like the bobcat 8 foot snow plow with thier end wing kit on it. Quick attach has the same thing for a little cheaper. The wings on it fold back on those also. The old blade you have would not be a bad idea plus put some wings or power scoop wings on it. My first blade was an old meyer with scoops on it and it worked great! Like I learned only use what you get paid for! Around where I live a 8 foot and a 10 foot on a skid steer get paid the same so using my 10 foot did not pay off I just did a lot more work then every one else. The one thing I will say is that you can stack a lot higher with the blade then a pusher do to the A frame. The pusher on the skid steer will only stach as high and as far as your quich attach plate will reach!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh ya forgot to mention Im using a T180 now.


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 
Having the T250 I must make use of it in the winter. I would not trade a tracked machine for a wheel machine in the normal 9 month green season. I understand that catch 22 of any tracked machine. How many guys on this site plow with tracked machine?
How much track spin can be expected from the T250?
Another thought is just to leave the T250 at the salt pile and use it to load salt.
Does the T180 push the 10 pusher ok?
If so I would expect the heavier T250 to walk the 10' pusher.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I got about $65-$80 out of a skid steer regardless of size. The S185 with the 10 foot did ok so with the new tracks it should be at least comparable. From my understanding the machines with the wider tharcks tend to spin more due to less psi. My friend has a 864 with 18 inch wide Bobcat tracks and he says he has problems with it spining.

What do you want a pusher or a blade?

If your a little worried then get a 10 foot compact pusher. Instead of it being 36 inches tall it is 30. It is also a little lighter. I have two of them and most machines will run them.


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

The main reason for the pusher would be to make use of the machine in the winter. 
I would be teaming up with other contractors to bid very large parking areas. 
"Iron" must be on site. 
$65-80 an hour for a 10' pusher sounds kind of low. I was hoping it would be more.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Lowes;565451 said:


> The main reason for the pusher would be to make use of the machine in the winter.
> I would be teaming up with other contractors to bid very large parking areas.
> "Iron" must be on site.
> $65-80 an hour for a 10' pusher sounds kind of low. I was hoping it would be more.


what part of MO are you in?.

$65-80 sound's fine to me.....i raised my snow rates this year and still are not at that.

i am running CaT skid's in the dirt for $65 so i don't charge that much for the snow work. 'cause it's not as hard on machines and you get more hour's (tipacly)

the pusher would add a little $$$$ just because you can get more work done in an hour, but alot of times you have to run like crazy just to get done any way......so it's kind of up in the air????

PJ


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I use ASVs all year long. My RC50 with an 8ft box will out push a T300 with just a normal gp bucket in the snow any day. I have even seen mine do more than a way larger wheel machine. 

I Get $70 for my RC50 and $80 for my PT80. Wether its in dirt or snow. This season I am modifing my boxes to have an independent float so I can keep more track power on the ground, and not waste power pushing a box. Works real neat, videos to follow.

J.


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks to a sponser of this site I was looking at their push set up. 
http://www.sectionalplow.com/sectional-sno-plow/
This looks like the perfect push plow. It really is cool setup.

I am located 90 miles SW of STL. 
This Sat I will go to Bobcat of STL to look at their 10' pusher. 
I'm leaning toward the Bobcat pusher as I was a contest winner in the Bobcat unleashed contest. And the 0% for 36 months helps with the purchase.
I was second place winner, http://www.bobcat.com/our_company/conexpo/winners/current

My hourly rate for the skid with 80" tooth bucket is $75. 
My thought is with a 10' push I should much more productive. 
An hourly rate closer to $100. 
A truck does not start up for less than $90.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Good job on the win! Last saturday I won the door prizer at a demo day at the local Bobcat store! $50 bobcat bucks! I was the only person that showed up, it was funny!


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

I hope to shake a few hands, and maybe get the price down on the 10' pusher. 
It's to bad it's not in stock. It's August but sure would like to have it in the garage.


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

Has any used the Bobcat brand snow push?
Who really makes the pusher for Bobcat?
http://www.bobcat.com/attachments/snow_pusher

"_Use the Bobcat snow pusher attachment to clear parking lots, driveways and building sites with speed and efficiency. The snow pusher is available in 8-foot and 10-foot widths to match your job and loader. It features a floating blade that oscillates left and right to follow ground contours. You can also over-ride these functions to keep blade position fixed when clearing hard-packed snow and ice. A standard rubber or dealer-installed polyurethane cutting edge is available_."

Will the floating blade work to clear uneven lots?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Lowes;565965 said:


> Has any used the Bobcat brand snow push?
> Who really makes the pusher for Bobcat?
> http://www.bobcat.com/attachments/snow_pusher
> 
> ...


Theres only so much you can do with a 10' straight edge on crappy lots. Thats were Arctics pusher rocks. If you get alot of wet heavy snow then temps that drop stay the hell away from rubber edges unless you have plenty of extra salt. 
I ran a 10' FSC plow last season and that rubber edge sucked in wet snow. I used the snow bucket more then once to clean up the hardpack it left behind. 
The rubber was king on powder though, you needed very little salt to get black when we had powder.


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

After spending a few hours at the road show at BobCat of STL I picked up a 10' pusher, cab enclosure, and two mounting plates. 
The pusher I'm sure will come in a few weeks. I'll sure get some pics up then.
I bought two plates so I can still build two plows for a skid. There are plenty of old plows around to build a skid plow.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Did you order new tracks?

If you didn't I am sure we will be hearing about it in a few months. 

J.


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

Peterbilt;566587 said:


> Did you order new tracks?
> 
> If you didn't I am sure we will be hearing about it in a few months.
> 
> J.


No new tracks.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok If you still can. Get a 8' pusher. We have 2 bobcat pushers and a bunch of protechs in our fleet of subs. They are a really nice pusher. But both are being pushed by wheeled machine. We have a couple of tracked machines pushing for us. They all run 8' pushers. Some are T-250/300 others cat machines. The other problem with a 10' pusher its a pain to move. Because you have to load it on a trailer. Then taked it off with another machine. Where the 8' you can load up with the machine and make one trip.


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

itsgottobegreen;567439 said:


> Ok If you still can. Get a 8' pusher. We have 2 bobcat pushers and a bunch of protechs in our fleet of subs. They are a really nice pusher. But both are being pushed by wheeled machine. We have a couple of tracked machines pushing for us. They all run 8' pushers. Some are T-250/300 others cat machines. The other problem with a 10' pusher its a pain to move. Because you have to load it on a trailer. Then taked it off with another machine. Where the 8' you can load up with the machine and make one trip.


The 10' pusher will sure be more of a pain to transport. The 8' can sure be loaded on the trailer. The 10' will sure be a pain to turn side ways on the trailer then load the skid on the rear. We have a 18' +5' deck over trailer to transport the T250 with. The T250 would be parked at one large complex during a storm.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i see you have made your purchase so this is a little late but in your first post you asked about the KAGE. i ran one for the first time last year , it worked great!! i used it at a manufacturing plane w a gizzilion dock's . you are able to push all the open area's then detach the kage and backdrag the dock doors. another thing i found to be nice is that while pushing alot of snow you can angle the pusher to place the snow where you want if it's so heavy the macine looses traction and won't turn. i ran mine on a 9ft Boss skid steer plow w/ a trip edge. i live about 10 minutes from bobcat of st. louis and have looked at thier pusher many times. as i recall it was extremely expensive compared to what else is on the market. does yours have a rubber edge? trip edge? i seem to remember they came w/ a steel edge? 90 miles sw of stl...where does that put you?
steve
Ground Effects


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

xtreem3d;568083 said:


> i see you have made your purchase so this is a little late but in your first post you asked about the KAGE. i ran one for the first time last year , it worked great!! i used it at a manufacturing plane w a gizzilion dock's . you are able to push all the open area's then detach the kage and backdrag the dock doors. another thing i found to be nice is that while pushing alot of snow you can angle the pusher to place the snow where you want if it's so heavy the macine looses traction and won't turn. i ran mine on a 9ft Boss skid steer plow w/ a trip edge. i live about 10 minutes from bobcat of st. louis and have looked at thier pusher many times. as i recall it was extremely expensive compared to what else is on the market. does yours have a rubber edge? trip edge? i seem to remember they came w/ a steel edge? 90 miles sw of stl...where does that put you?
> steve
> Ground Effects


Yes the Bobcat is a little more expensive than some pushers. 
I chose to stay with bobcat as some of the other pushers did not have the float function.
More like pushing around a trash dumpster. 
It is a lot to buy with out having one on the lot. 
I really wish the had a 8' and 10' pushers there. 
It boils down to if the 10' pusher is worth extra hassle from transport than the 8' pusher. 
How is the overall price for the kage + boss plow? (Pm )
What type of machine did you use the 9' boss +kage?

The 20% off the day of the road show and the $1000 toward the purchase of the pusher made it a done deal. 
I am located in Cuba, MO. SW on I-44. 
Company name Lowes' Landscaping.


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

looking things over I may go with a 8' pusher instead. 
This way I may be able to use it on other skidsteers.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

60- 85 per hour? 

maytbe its my area, but i think you guys are nuts.... $125 or more sounds better maybe T-man and chim in and give a rate


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

elite1msmith;571796 said:


> 60- 85 per hour?
> 
> maytbe its my area, but i think you guys are nuts.... $125 or more sounds better maybe T-man and chim in and give a rate


Thats were we are at as well. $65 to get the machine on site for stacking. $75 this year.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Paid $75/hr ea for 2 bobcats all last winter. We service small downtown resi's, very tight and usually narrow. Thinking of getting 2 x 6ft pro tech pull back box plows to use instead of snow buckets. What do you think?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would think that they would work great for that application Black,did you rent your bocats last year with or without the operator.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a good sub, he'll have 3 w/me this yr.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

BlackIrish;574525 said:


> Paid $75/hr ea for 2 bobcats all last winter. We service small downtown resi's, very tight and usually narrow. Thinking of getting 2 x 6ft pro tech pull back box plows to use instead of snow buckets. What do you think?


Talk to Paul Vanderzon (Neige), he sells that brand!!!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Lowes;568393 said:


> Yes the Bobcat is a little more expensive than some pushers.
> I chose to stay with bobcat as some of the other pushers did not have the float function.
> More like pushing around a trash dumpster.
> It is a lot to buy with out having one on the lot.
> ...


the kage was 2200.00 and my boss plow was 2500.00...so for a little more than say a Daniels trip edge pusher i have down pressure ability , angle and backdrag capability...it was on a 2 speed New Holloand


----------

